# any of you have a bra



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

If so what brand


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

johnfin said:


> If so what brand


3M clear bra, nearly 10 years now.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The 3M clear is the only one I'd consider if I felt I wanted one. The other ones are like having a nice couch and then covering it up all the time "to keep it nice". The other is that sun fade can make taking it off an issue and grit under the bra can make the damage worse than not having one.


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a Colgan bra that I bought for trips, to help keep bugs and rocks from trashing the front end.Fits nice and tight, no flapping in the wind unlike one I had from another manufacture when I had a T/A.

Larry


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a Playtex........oh-wait, your talking cars. NM.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Rukee said:


> I have a Playtex........oh-wait, your talking cars. NM.


I resisted doing that since I first saw this thread:eek2: I have a Colgan bra for our C300. Like BIG-L, I'll put on it for a trip to Arizona or Texas or the like but I don't leave it on because of the reasons mentioned by svede.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I thought about getting one for my GTO when the front was sagging but decided to go with new springs instead.
Much perkier now and no strap lines.


----------



## ofbsac1965* (Aug 5, 2016)

I will use this bra for towing the GTO and then remove it when using the car


----------

